# Fun Facts



## arnie

Post your most surprising, shocking, controversial and interesting facts that you've learned.

Also, don't forget to post a linked source:


----------



## arnie

Snow is formed around bacteria floating in the air:

"Floating cloud particles (ice nucleators, often of biological origin) are needed in order for snowflakes to form at temperatures above -40C. 85% of these nuclei are airborne bacteria, with dust particles making up the rest."


----------



## arnie

Everything has minute particles of radioactive fallout in it. 

For example: You can test to see if wine was produced before 1943, by checking for the bottle for distinctive gamma rays produced by the decay of cesium-137.


----------



## millenniumman75

Girls don't flatulate; they whisper in their panties.


----------



## Daveyboy

millenniumman75 said:


> Girls don't flatulate; they whisper in their panties.


haha:nw


----------



## AlchemyFire

A thimbleful of a neutron star would weigh over 100 million tons.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

A bra can be used as an emergency face-mask for radiation protection. 
(Don't try this at home)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Gfobl-8bI6k#!


----------



## lonelyjew

I made a thread on here 2 years ago saying this:



> Each cell contains about 3billion base pairs in a haploid genome, that turns out to stretch to 2.3 meters when completely relaxed and stretched out. Humans have 100 trillion cells within them. That means, if you stretch out all of the DNA inside you, end to end, you end up with 230 Billion kilometers of DNA. The average distance from Pluto the the Sun is 5.9 billion kilometers. It takes almost 9 days to travel this distance at the speed of light.
> 
> Appreciate how awesome cells are at compacting DNA from the helix, into supercoiled DNA, into nucleosomes, into rosettes, into coils, into chromatids, and into chromosomes.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Yes, I got lazy so I just posted a picture. But it's still a fact, right? 
Also, I really like this thread idea. I subscribed to it. Hopefully more people will catch on so I have more reading material.


----------



## Moondog

Tardigrades, aka water bears (a type of microscopic animal), can withstand 1 degree Kelvin (isn't 0 degrees only theoretical and the temp at which matter collapses in on itself?). They can also spring back to life after dessication and are the only animal in their phylum.


----------



## QuietKid1

George Washington and Thomas Jefferson both grew weed on their plantations.


----------



## ufc

The FDA approves the inclusion of rat hair, I'll repeat that, RAT HAIR in an amount no more than 100 grams per jar of peanut butter. Of course I read this right after have a tablespoon of it.


----------



## TenYears

23% of all photocopier faults world-wide are caused by people sitting on
them and photocopying their butts.


----------



## ugh1979

TenYears said:


> 23% of all photocopier faults world-wide are caused by people sitting on
> them and photocopying their butts.


Haha funny but I don't believe it. :lol The only thing that could go wrong is breaking the glass.

There's a hell of a lot of things which can go wrong with photocopies through general use.


----------



## humanphobic

aceemokid said:


> yes, i got lazy so i just posted a picture. But it's still a fact, right?
> Also, i really like this thread idea. I subscribed to it. Hopefully more people will catch on so i have more reading material.


ahahahahahaha xd


----------



## ugh1979

Can I just post a well know factoid?



> (A factoid is a questionable or spurious (unverified, false, or fabricated) statement presented as a fact, but without supporting evidence)


A factoid is not a word of for a quick fact as some people believe! Now i've cleared that up...

We *do not* eat 8 spiders in our sleep each year.

This is a well documented but unfortunately not so well known example of deliberate misinformation spread on the internet as fact which will be accepted by gullible readers.

http://www.snopes.com/science/stats/spiders.asp


----------



## arnie

Upon the advent of wood [400mya], it took fungi 50mil yrs to evolve a way to decompose it. Until then, wood just piled up, never to decay. It is this single fact that led to the Carboniferous period.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qbw9GJKG32I#t=1688


----------



## arnie

There are at least 10 times as many bacteria as there are cells in your body.


----------



## Whill

Cats can't taste sweetness.


----------



## depressedkat

You never actually touch anything.

When you see the light from a very distance star you are seeing the past. If a star is 1 billion light years away the light you see is from 1 billion years ago and not what it actually looks like. The light could be from a star that is now dead.


----------



## whattothink

If you placed a giant mirror .5 ly from Earth and looked at it with a powerful telescope, you'd be able to see Earth 1 year in the past.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Most lipstick contains fish scales.


----------



## whattothink

It is theorized that a distant star exploding resulted in mass extinction on Earth.


----------



## arnie

In 1859, there was a solar flare so massive that you could read a newspaper at night. Telegraph lines gave shocks to their operators and could continue to operate without power.

http://greekgeek.hubpages.com/hub/massive-solar-flare-1859

If such an event happens again today, it will destroy the electric grid for the entire country and it will take months to restore power to everyone.


----------



## whattothink

Light, or energy, generated by the sun via fusion reaction takes 10,000-170,000 years before escaping into space. So the energy fueling the photons that we receive here on Earth today was originally generated long before the beginnings of civilization.


----------



## arnie

In Canada they have a Polar bear Jail:

These are for bears who keep coming into town and can't be hazed out of town. And what they'll do is they will trap these bears and put them in the polar bear jail, which is just a great big decommissioned military building. And they will give them no food, and they're given only snow to drink and then they wait until the bay freezes up. And when the bay freezes up, these bears can be released to go back out on the ice.

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2011/12/19/polar-bear-prison-churchill-polar-bear-jail-canada_n_1157689.html


----------



## Pierre1

Don't know if its true but I heard that the reason why large parts of the world is so homophobic is because of the European Catholics, Christians etc. 
For example in West Africa Europeans imposed there Religious views onto the natives one of these views where homosexuals are sinners in the eyes of god, West Africans, Native Amerindians and other ethnic groups didn't have that view about Homosexuals and saw man on man/woman on woman action  has normal and something trivial. 
Europeans homophobic views covers the world today.


----------



## ugh1979

Pierre1 said:


> Don't know if its true but I heard that the reason why large parts of the world is so homophobic is because of the European Catholics, Christians etc.
> For example in West Africa Europeans imposed there Religious views onto the natives one of these views where homosexuals are sinners in the eyes of god, West Africans, Native Amerindians and other ethnic groups didn't have that view about Homosexuals and saw man on man/woman on woman action  has normal and something trivial.
> Europeans homophobic views covers the world today.


This is true. Homophobia is largely an export/legacy of the Abrahamic religions.


----------



## Jcgrey

Frogs can't vomit. 
If they eat something disagreeable? 
They hurl "heh" up their stomach...inside out...and clean it off with their little froggy hands. 
Then they swallow their stomach again.

Example:


----------



## ugh1979

Jcgrey said:


> Frogs can't vomit.
> If they eat something disagreeable?
> They hurl "heh" up their stomach...inside out...and clean it off with their little froggy hands.
> Then they swallow their stomach again.


Haha. Great fact. :clap


----------



## arnie

Jcgrey said:


> Frogs can't vomit.
> If they eat something disagreeable?
> They hurl "heh" up their stomach...inside out...and clean it off with their little froggy hands.
> Then they swallow their stomach again.


Facts like this keep the thread alive!






I <3 Japanese TV.


----------



## kswan

2pac's godmother is on FBI's list of 10 most wanted terrorists.


----------



## ugh1979

How the price of paint is set in the hearts of dying stars


----------



## Jcgrey

The fear of long words is called sesquipedalophobia.


----------



## arnie

ugh1979 said:


> How the price of paint is set in the hearts of dying stars


All of the heavy elements come from dying stars. So what?


----------



## ugh1979

arnie said:


> All of the heavy elements come from dying stars. So what?


True it's not really a "fun" fact. Just an interesting awe inspiring one. IMO at least.


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## scythe7

If you flick your nipples. They become hard in 10 seconds.. Have fun


----------



## berlingot

in medieval times, depression/melancholia was also known as 'sloth.'


----------



## arnie

berlingot said:


> in medieval times, depression/melancholia was also known as 'sloth.'


You do know that Sloth is still a word meaning 'Laziness'

I'm not sure that so much has changed. Back in medieval times, there may not have been much understanding of psychology but it makes sense that someone that's depressed would be referred to as lazy. People still misapply that label today.


----------



## ugh1979

arnie said:


> You do know that Sloth is still a word meaning 'Laziness'
> 
> I'm not sure that so much has changed. Back in medieval times, there may not have been much understanding of psychology but it makes sense that someone that's depressed would be referred to as lazy. People still misapply that label today.


Too lazy to be happy? :lol


----------



## Alienated

It's been proven that over the course of wood completely rotting which gives off 1 degree Fahrenheit increase in temperature, will put out the same amount of heat if it was burned.


----------



## ThatGuy11200

In 2003 astronaut Donald Pettit, solved the problem of the 'middle stage of planetary accretion' by playing with food on the space station.

http://www.skyandtelescope.com/news/3308986.html?page=1&c=y

Also, in a star 25 times more massive than the Sun, the first stage of its life, the fusion of hydrogen into helium, takes around 7 million years to complete, the final stage, the fusion of silicon into iron, occurs in only one day, and the collapse of the core and formation of the neutron star/black hole takes only a few seconds.


----------



## Jcgrey

Astronauts cannot belch - there is no gravity to separate liquid from gas in their stomachs


----------



## Jcgrey

There are 60,000 miles of blood vessels in the human body


----------



## Raphael200

James Bond is based on a Boer----(south african afrikaner)---spy who was loved by all women and was very cunning in the arts of espionage.

Bet u didn't know that,english speaking people.


----------



## ugh1979

Raphael200 said:


> James Bond is based on a Boer----(south african afrikaner)---spy who was loved by all women and was very cunning in the arts of espionage.


Incorrect.

The spy you talk of was a spy in the Second Boer War but was actually a Russian working for the British Secret Intelligence Service. His name was Sidney Reilly.

However there are actually a lot of real people who inspired James Bond, as detailed here: http://www.whoinspired.com/wiki/James_Bond



> Bet u didn't know that,english speaking people.


Why wouldn't English speaking people know the inspiration for of the English speaking worlds most globally known fictional characters? :?


----------



## Zack

Americans eat 18 acres of pizza each day. (Not each.)


----------



## SaikoSakura382

depressedkat said:


> You never actually touch anything.


Wait, what?


----------



## ugh1979

SaikoSakura382 said:


> Wait, what?


It's true. 

I'll let him explain.


----------



## Raphael200

ugh1979 said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> The spy you talk of was a spy in the Second Boer War but was actually a Russian working for the British Secret Intelligence Service. His name was Sidney Reilly.
> 
> However there are actually a lot of real people who inspired James Bond, as detailed here: http://www.whoinspired.com/wiki/James_Bond
> 
> Why wouldn't English speaking people know the inspiration for of the English speaking worlds most globally known fictional characters? :?


In reality,no1 gives a shyt.

I believe MI6 will never be as smart and cunning as south African spies.


----------



## ugh1979

Raphael200 said:


> In reality,no1 gives a shyt.


Well, apart from the millions of Bond fans who wouldn't like to hear that a South African Afrikaner is trying to claim him.


----------



## arnie

ugh1979 said:


> It's true.
> 
> I'll let him explain.


Subatomic particle touching or it doesn't count!


----------



## Raphael200

ugh1979 said:


> Well, apart from the millions of Bond fans who wouldn't like to hear that a South African Afrikaner is trying to claim him.


:mum


----------



## whattothink

Keep em coming. 

I'm tapped out right now.


----------



## ThatGuy11200

Planetary nebulas have nothing to do with planets.

Starfish are asteroids (Asteroidea).


----------



## SaikoSakura382

Turtle's breath through their butts. Not sure if anyone knew that, I just found out and think it's quit fasinating. Turtle's breath with their lungs like humans do, except they also hiberante under water all winter long. So they "breath" water in their cloaca, which has many blood vessels that absorbs ozygen from the water.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

SaikoSakura382 said:


> Turtle's breath through their butts. Not sure if anyone knew that, I just found out and think it's quit fasinating. Turtle's breath with their lungs like humans do, except they also hiberante under water all winter long. So they "breath" water in their cloaca, which has many blood vessels that absorbs ozygen from the water.


Hm, i wonder if they feel the difference between breathing through their butts, and farting through their mouths...:con


----------



## mfd

Hummingbirds have a forked tongue lined with hair-like extensions (called lamellae).










In order to drink nectar, they split their tongue, then draw it back together as they pull their tongue in, capturing nectar along the lamellae in the process.


----------



## arnie

You can't wring a washcloth in space:


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## ThatGuy11200

Creationist tv hosts (who lie about evolution in order to deceive their viewers) claimed that if evolution is real then there must be a so-called 'crocoduck' that has the body of a duck and the head of a crocodile. Unfortunately, palaeontologists have only found a crocodile with the head of a duck.

_Anatosuchus_


----------



## mud

The first person from Africa in space was also the guy who founded the digital security certificate company Thwarte. He later also started the Ubuntu Linux project.


----------



## arnie

mud said:


> The first person from Africa in space was also the guy who founded the digital security certificate company Thwarte. He later also started the Ubuntu Linux project.


Yep, Mark Shuttleworth. He describes himself as the first "afronaut", lol.


----------



## arnie

Airline workers have a higher annual radiation limit than Nuclear workers:


----------



## ThatGuy11200

arnie said:


> Airline workers have a higher annual radiation limit than Nuclear workers:


I was going to post something like that. The amount of nonsense surrounding Fukushima (and nuclear in general) is ridiculous.

Here's a fact. The official number of people that have died from the Chernobyl disaster (including those that died within days and those who died from directly attributable cancers) is 4000. To put that in perspective, in one week in the 1950s, 40000 people died due to the smog in London. There are still smoggy cities out there and it is a much bigger issue than nuclear ever has been and (barring a nuclear war) is ever likely to be.


----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## NeuromorPhish

The main blood vessels (aorta) of blue whales are large enough to allow humans to swim through.


----------



## nullptr




----------



## x7Stopeandstare

Cat urine glows under a black light.


----------



## Jcgrey

The Earth spins at 1,000 mph but it travels through space at 67,000 mph.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

The most potent computer virus to date is the Conficker Virus, totalling 8,976,038 infections. That is, it has incurred more infections than the known human population of the Earth.


----------



## hdth

90% of statistics are made up


----------



## SupaDupaFly

hdth said:


> 90% of statistics are made up


Including this one


----------



## shelbster18

There's about 60,000 miles worth of blood vessels in the body. 

----------------------

When leeches bite humans, they release hirudin (an enzyme), which makes them bleed more than normal wounds.


----------



## shelbster18

The lone star tick is a type of tick that when it bites you, it can cause you to become allergic to red meat.


----------



## shelbster18

Male mosquitoes don't drink blood. The female mosquitoes do but they actually use the blood for nourishing a fertilized egg while the males suck on nectar.


----------



## prettyful

you cant sneeze with your eyes open.


----------



## MurrayJ

When members of a choir sing, their heart rates becomes synchronized along with the melody and rhythm.


----------



## Under the Radar

You can die from holding a sneeze.


----------



## saltyleaf

the acid in your stomach can dissolve a razor blade.
*creeeeeeeepy


----------



## Daveyboy

The word "gullible" is not in the dictionary


----------



## buklti

Its theorized that when a submarine implodes, the rushing in water compresses the air so fast that the crew are burned instantly.


----------



## Chieve

there are stone babies

An Asian woman of 92 years held a baby in her belly for 60 years because she had a baby die inside her and did not have the funds to remove it so she left it. Over the years the body would calcify around the baby with calcium and harden the baby.

It has a name and their is more science about it but I forget. And there are other stories of stone babies


----------



## shadeguy

There is a bacteria frozen in salt for 250 million years that was awakened back to life.

The dinosaurs went extinct 65 million years ago and universe is estimated to be about 15 billion years, so its age is close to 2% the age of the whole universe.


----------



## Reclus

Stallions are the only male mammals that do not have nipples.


----------



## MurrayJ

Belgian frites are called French Fries everywhere else because when foreign soldiers came to Belgium they saw French-speaking people eating them and named them.


----------



## livingeasy

Ecuador has 23 official languages...


----------



## shelbster18

Chieve said:


> there are stone babies
> 
> An Asian woman of 92 years held a baby in her belly for 60 years because she had a baby die inside her and did not have the funds to remove it so she left it. Over the years the body would calcify around the baby with calcium and harden the baby.
> 
> It has a name and their is more science about it but I forget. And there are other stories of stone babies


Oh man. I remember hearing about that. That's cool and creepy at the same time. 

--------------------------------

There's a wasp called the spider wasp that hunts tarantulas and paralyzes them so it can put its eggs inside of the tarantula. When the larvae hatch open inside of the tarantula, they eat the tarantula while it's still alive. Poor tarantulas.  But very interesting nonetheless.


----------



## arnie

The first digit of a number is much more likely to be a 1 than a 9


Benford's Law: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benford's_law


----------



## Meulin

Whill said:


> Cats can't taste sweetness.


Why does my cat like watermelon, marshmallows and lollipops then?


----------



## Xenos

The northern-European language of Lithuanian and the Hindu language Sanskrit share certain words and other linguistic similarities that trace back to their last common ancestors: the proto-indo-europeans who lived in Anatolia (Asia Minor) 6 thousand years ago.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

There are some infinities that are bigger that others. :yes


----------



## Xenos

You can have a regional accent in sign language.


----------



## ugh1979

Meulin said:


> Why does my cat like watermelon, marshmallows and lollipops then?


Maybe it just likes the textures/sensation?

Animals don't value taste as much as we do.


----------



## HarutoAbe

There are over 1,000 slang terms for the word “vagina.” 

LOL


----------



## ugh1979

The time span between Cleopatra and Neil Armstrong is shorter than the time span between the Great Pyramid being built and Cleopatra.

More interesting time span facts here:


----------



## shelbster18

Roly polies have hemocyanin in their blood that makes their blood blue. 

If frequencies below 20Hz could be heard, you could hear your muscles moving. 

Five pounds of your body is made up of bacteria. Not all of them are bad.


----------



## Xenos

roses are red
violets are blue
some people are prostitutes
and some animals are too


----------



## arnie

The Romans had an effective natural contraceptive. It was a plant called Silphium, and the shape of the seed is where we get the traditional heart ♥ shape we all recognize as a symbol of love.
Anyway, they ****ed so much that it went extinct.

http://www.straightdope.com/columns...t-romans-use-a-natural-herb-for-birth-control


----------



## shelbster18

Kekai said:


> Your avatar is a great marketing strategy for popsicles.


lol 

-----------------------------

Lobsters could possibly live forever.

Termites eat through wood faster when rock music is played.

A parasite known as the honey bee tracheal mite can live inside of a bee's lungs.

Some spiders have parts of their brain in their legs.


----------



## Polar

If there were built a bridge to the nearest star, it would take 40,000 billion years to walk to the nearest star, if you were walking in a normal speed. (like, say 4 feet per second)


----------



## arnie

Spineshark said:


> Electrons can not occupy the same energy level so if you rub your hands together and heat up the atoms in your hand, every single electron in the universe will change it's energy levels.


Every single word of that statement was wrong. :no


----------



## arnie

Irish men have small penises:

http://pics.blameitonthevoices.com/122011/penis_size_across_europe.jpg


----------



## ugh1979

arnie said:


> Every single word of that statement was wrong. :no


Indeed. I assume the poster heard Brian Cox mention this, but it's not really true.


----------



## ugh1979

Spineshark said:


> Ok here's another fun fact Brian Cox sometimes doesn't know what hes talking about :blank


I think he maybe just didn't explain it quite right. I've read many physicists responses to the "fact" you stated as I've seen people state it on physics forums.


----------



## arnie

The inspiration for mythical creatures arose from birth defects, which used to be a lot more common. *(NSFW)* For example, the cyclopia for the cyclops and fused limbs for mermaids.


----------



## arnie

The population of the Chicago metro area is greater than all of Sweden.

For now at least. This chart shows the population of the Chicago Metro are divided by the population of Sweden.


----------



## Zeppelin

They are two different places in the world that are officially called China.

They are the People's Republic of China, which is mainland China, and The Republic of China, which is Taiwan.

The Republic of China was the name of China before the communists ( PRC ) took over after WW2. The old Chinese government was moved to Taiwan. Both China's claim they are the "real" Chinese Goverment and claim that each others land is theirs.


----------



## arnie

From the late 1860s until the 1970s, several American cities had *ugly laws* making it illegal for persons with "unsightly or disgusting" disabilities to appear in public.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ugly_law


----------



## Milco

All objects affected by the same gravity fall equally fast in a vacuum.
That is well known by most, but I still find it fascinating to consider what is going on.
And sadly, a popular youtube channel misrepresented this and ended up teaching something wrong.

If you have two weights, one with a mass of 1 kg and one with a mass of 5 kg, and you pick them up and move them about, the heavier one requires noticeably more effort to move.
Since it 5x the mass of the other, it requires 5x the energy to move.
But when you let go of the weights, because one has 5x the mass, gravity pulls on it 5x as strongly, making it move at the same speed as the lighter one.

If it wasn't in a vacuum, and if the objects had the same size, because the heavier object falls with 5x the force, the percentage of the kinetic energy required to displace the volume of air it travels through is lower than the lighter object. Thus the heavier object is slowed down less by air resistance and will reach the ground first.


----------



## Kekai

You can use fire to harden your wood. 

I.E.: Spear making. It removes moisture and air making it more durable. Just hold it over a fire like your making marshmallows for smores, making sure it doesn't catch on fire.


----------



## arnie

They used to attempt to revive unconscious people by blowing tobacco smoke up their ***. This was considered good medicine from the 17th to the 19th century.










http://io9.com/5949975/tobacco-smok...ing-911-before-the-invention-of-the-telephone


----------



## arnie

There are *5.9* popes per square mile in the Vatican.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
(the area of the Vatican is only .17 square miles so 1 pope / .17 square miles = 5.9)


----------



## arnie

Cleopatra lived closer to the moon landings than she lived to the building of the pyramids


----------



## ugh1979

arnie said:


> There are *5.9* popes per square mile in the Vatican.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> (the area of the Vatican is only .17 square miles so 1 pope / .17 square miles = 5.9)


Hahahaha. :lol


----------



## arnie

Maine is closer to Africa than Florida *is*.


----------



## ugh1979

arnie said:


> Maine is closer to Africa than Florida.


Eh?

Totally wrong. Even _your _map clearly indicates this.

Maine to Florida = 1591 miles
Maine to Senegal (closest point in Africa to the US) = 3673 miles

How could you think that, even with physical evidence of a source you provided yourself in front of your face? :?


----------



## arnie

ugh1979 said:


> Eh?
> 
> Totally wrong. Even _your _map clearly indicates this.
> 
> Maine to Florida = 1591 miles
> Maine to Senegal (closest point in Africa to the US) = 3673 miles
> 
> How could you think that, even with physical evidence of a source you provided yourself in front of your face? :?


Aren't you a pleasant person? Does talking down to people on the Internet make you feel superior? :roll

What I meant was that the closest state to africa is Maine. Try a little harder with your reading comprehension next time.


----------



## ugh1979

arnie said:


> Aren't you a pleasant person? Does talking down to people on the Internet make you feel superior? :roll


No, I was just pointing out what I read as a false claim.



> What I meant was that the closest state to africa is Maine. Try a little harder with your reading comprehension next time.


OK I understand now you've clarified what you meant. If you had said, "Maine is closer to Africa than Florida *is*", there would have been no issue.


----------



## turtle boogie

There are as many even numbers as there are whole numbers


----------



## arnie

The average person has 1 testicle.


----------



## housebunny

Armadillos can hold their breath for 4 to 6 minutes underwater as they walk along the bottom of streams/ponds.


----------



## housebunny

This is a type of armadillo. I didn't know they came in 'fluffy.'


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

arnie said:


> The average person has 1 testicle.


Shouldn't it be less than one? I thought there were more females than males in the world. Maybe another way of putting it is everyone on average is born with one testicle? haha


----------



## arnie

yukikodunkzone said:


> Shouldn't it be less than one? I thought there were more females than males in the world. Maybe another way of putting it is everyone on average is born with one testicle? haha


That why I only gave a number with 1 significant digit.

For example, I could put the chance that today is your birthday at 0%.


----------



## ugh1979

One fifth of all mammals are bats.


----------



## AlchemyFire

Stars are big.


----------



## arnie

People who were born blind and have never seen faces still display the same facial expression of the basic emotions. (smiling, frowning ...)


----------



## arnie

Steel made since the 1950s is radioactive and cannot be used to make Geiger counters. Sunken German warships are used instead.


----------



## CWe

arnie said:


> The average person has 1 testicle.


Not true!


----------



## arnie

It's perfectly safe to go swimming in the spent fuel pool of a nuclear reactor.










http://what-if.xkcd.com/29/


----------



## arnie

Coal power plants release more radioactive material than nuclear power plants (100 times more). It's responsible for far more than 1 million deaths per year, according to the World Health Organization.

http://www.livescience.com/13876-nuclear-energy-dangers-coal.html


----------



## kittyxbabe

arnie said:


> Snow is formed around bacteria floating in the air:
> 
> "Floating cloud particles (ice nucleators, often of biological origin) are needed in order for snowflakes to form at temperatures above -40C. 85% of these nuclei are airborne bacteria, with dust particles making up the rest."


Well that's put me off ever putting snow in my mouth again.
Grody.


----------



## kittyxbabe

There's a toxin out there they can't release because they have no antidote for it. A couple billionths of a gram would be enough to kill a human.


----------



## Man or Cube

If a woman only gives birth only to sons, she is the first woman in an unbroken chain back to the first woman to do so. That is, if you followed her family tree backward (upward?) each mother had to have at least one daughter.

Same thing goes for men and daughters.


----------



## Witan

Daveyboy said:


> The word "gullible" is not in the dictionary













arnie said:


> They used to attempt to revive unconscious people by blowing tobacco smoke up their ***. This was considered good medicine from the 17th to the 19th century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://io9.com/5949975/tobacco-smok...ing-911-before-the-invention-of-the-telephone


Must be where we get the phrase "to blow smoke up someone's ***" from.


----------



## zstandig

Even so...I still think ducks are cute..


----------



## arnie

If Your Commute To Work Is More Than 45 Minutes, You're 40% More Likely To Get Divorced


----------



## arnie

Time spent in a football game:


----------



## Idontgetit

Goldfish have a memory span of 10 seconds.


----------



## arnie

Idontgetit said:


> Goldfish have a memory span of 10 seconds.


False.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldfish#Intelligence

Everyone, please do a quick google search on your fact before posting it here.


----------



## arnie

zstandig said:


>


Now I know about Duck Rape.

Thanks.

Edit: I wonder what people who believe in Intelligent Design would say about this: http://www.cracked.com/funny-2938-duck-rape/

Surely, God would not design a vagina with "false passages, dead ends, and trap doors" :b


----------



## arnie

Tall people alert: Your risk of cancer goes up 16% for every 4 inches of height over 5 feet tall.

http://www.motherjones.com/environment/2013/10/inquiring-minds-george-johnson-cancer-myths-reality


----------



## myhalo123

Soda is killing you. 

"In 2011, the nonprofit Center for Science in the Public Interest petitioned the Food and Drug Administration to ban the artificial caramel coloring used to make Coke, Pepsi, and other colas brown. The reason: Two contaminants in the coloring, 2-methylimidazole and 4-methylimidazole, have been found to cause cancer in animals. 16 micrograms per person per day of 4-methylimidazole is enough to pose a cancer threat, and most popular brown colas, both diet and regular, contain 200 micrograms per 20-ounce bottle."


----------



## SapphireBoy

It is noteworthy that

the more intelligent the monkey, the more feces they fling.


----------



## arnie

On the moon Titan, the atmosphere is so thick and the gravity so low that humans could fly through it by flapping "wings" attached to their arms.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atmosphere_of_Titan#Extent


----------



## Kindest Demon

At any given time, 6% of your body is somewhere else in the universe. This refers to electrons and lower basically, has to do with the gaussian distribution of matter... or was it in solving the Schrödinger equation? Eh, I remember hearing the fact, can't remember the math behind it though LOL NO WAIT, I remember, I think it had to do with the Heisenberg Uncertainty Principle. Now I'm going to have nightmares about P-Chem again :cry

Female elephants and hyena's can't be raped.


----------



## Ares95

A small percentage of the static you see on "dead" tv stations is left over radiation from the Big Bang. You're seeing residual effects of the Universe's creation.


----------



## arnie

A Gorilla's penis is only 1.5 inches long when erect. 

In comparison, the human penis is larger than that of any other primate, both in proportion to body size and in absolute terms.


----------



## arnie

The current United States flag was designed by then 17 years old Robert H. Geft, as part of a school project. He received a grade of B-

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_G._Heft


----------



## arnie

If there're 23 people in a room, there's a 50% chance two of them share a birthday.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birthday_problem


----------



## arnie

It's almost impossible for bulldogs to have sex naturally so they have to bred by artificial insemination.


----------



## arnie

The so called "balance of nature" is a farce. Nature is chaotic and unpredictable. When oxygen was first created on earth it wiped out 99% of life. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Oxygenation_Event

When trees first developed, they just lay around stacking up everywhere for 50 million years because no fungi could decompose them. More than 90% of all the species in the history of the world are now extinct. Nature is not balanced.

Also evolution doesn't necessarily improve the species. There are many dead ends on the tree of life. All evolution does is insure that current generation is better at breeding than the previous generation. Whether or not this is good thing in the long run is totally besides the point.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

LSD-25 was synthesized while trying to find a medication for migraines.


----------



## arnie

By law, you have to disclose that your house may be haunted when selling it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stigmatized_property#Types_of_stigma


----------



## Milco

arnie said:


> By law, you have to disclose that your house may be haunted when selling it.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stigmatized_property#Types_of_stigma


So that means you don't have to say anything after all?


----------



## arnie

Milco said:


> So that means you don't have to say anything after all?


If the house is "publically known to be associated" with haunting events, then yes you have to say something. Welcome to America.


----------



## Princu

arnie said:


> If there're 23 people in a room, there's a 50% chance two of them share a birthday.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birthday_problem


Awesome.Gonna tell my classmates about it.


----------



## arnie

The void:


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

arnie said:


> The void:


Holy crap that's amazing!


----------



## ugh1979

Lacking Serotonin said:


> LSD-25 was synthesized while trying to find a medication for migraines.


Indeed, and hence why it's often a wonder cure for those who suffer migraines. Just not one many doctors will tell patients about for obvious reasons.


----------



## ugh1979

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Holy crap that's amazing!


The universe is full for "voids", since matter clumps together forming "filaments".

The matter in our universe appears to form a web like structure.

All the purple/pink/yellow areas below are billions of galaxies, with vast areas with no matter in between.


----------



## crimeclub

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Holy crap that's amazing!


My favorite part about that is that our vision is literally time traveling, that's what that area looked like 6 to 10 billion years ago, it could be completely different by now.


----------



## markwalters2

There is no theory of evolution. Just a list of creatures Chuck Norris has allowed to live.


----------



## crimeclub

markwalters2 said:


> There is no theory of evolution. Just a list of creatures Chuck Norris has allowed to live.


Chuck Norris built the home that his parents conceived him in, with his _bare hands._


----------



## markwalters2

crimeclub said:


> Chuck Norris built the home that his parents conceived him in, with his _bare hands._


According to Einstein's theory of relativity, Chuck Norris can actually roundhouse kick you yesterday.


----------



## LeeMann

markwalters2 said:


> According to Einstein's theory of relativity, Chuck Norris can actually roundhouse kick you yesterday.


:lol :lol


----------



## LeeMann

A ‘Bauer-second’ is the smallest possible measure of time known to science. It is determined as the period of time between when Jack Bauer orders a Terrorist to, 'Get down on the ground, now!!!' - and then shoots them for disobedience!”

~ Albert Einstein on the shortest measure of relative time as it relates to Jack Bauer


----------



## arnie

Asteroid that almost hit earth.










It will try again in 2032


----------



## markwalters2

arnie said:


> The void:


We live in an expanding universe. All of it is trying to get away from Chuck Norris.


----------



## LeeMann

Jack Bauer facts:

- if Jack Bauer was Spartan in the movie 300, the movie would be called 1.
- When a convicted terrorist was sentenced to face Jack Bauer, he appealed to have the sentence reduced to death.
- Jack Bauer doesn't need to search the internet, he just stares a computer down until it gives him the information he needs.
- As a baby, Jack Bauer forced his Mum to finish his vegetables.
- Jack Bauer doesn't need a translator, torture sounds the same in every language.
- In Koran it is strictly forbidden to make a likeness of Jack Bauer.
- Peace is not an absence of war, it's an abundance of Jack Bauer.
- Backup calls for Jack Bauer.


----------



## InDeathIsLife

Chuck Norris can strangle you with a wireless phone.
Chuck Norris can slam an already shut door.
Let's say you're in a room containing 252 objects, Chuck Norris can kill you with every single objects including the room.
Chuck Norris can make you live a mad 15 minutes in 8 minutes.
Nikola Tesla's death ray was actually made out of Chuck Norris' fluid particles that he put to good use.
Chuck Norris once uppercutted a horse and accidentaly gave birth to what we know today as giraffes.
Chuck Norris once finished Pokemon Red without any pokemon, Chuck doesn't need nobody.
Chuck Norris already counted to infinity, twice.
Physicians already found the cure to cancer which are Chuck Norris' tears... Too bad he never cried.
Jesus Fried can walk on water, as Chuck Norris can walk on Jesus.
When we were young, some of us would wear superman PJs when going to bed. When superman would go to bed he would wear Chuck Norris PJs.
God has a Chuck Norris poster in his bedroom.
When we were young, we used to ask our parents' permission for anything. When they answered you no, it wasn't necessarly to piss you off. It simply was because they had to ask Chuck Norris permission first. Nobody wants to **** with Chuck's authority.
Chuck Norris has beaten every record, ever. Proof is they're still injured from it.
If you have 5$ and Chuck Norris has 5$, then by default he's richer than you.


----------



## arnie

Dogs poop in alignment with Earth's magnetic field:

http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/dogs-poop-in-alignment-with-earths-magnetic-field


----------



## Idontgetit

The total mass of all the ants is greater than the combined weight of humans


----------



## arnie

If the Andromeda galaxy were bright enough, this is how big it would appear in the night sky.










Handy map (to scale):










http://www.atlasoftheuniverse.com/localgr.html


----------



## saltyleaf

your stomach can dissolve a razor blade (0_o)


----------



## Kalliber

I'm jesus


----------



## housebunny

ugh1979 said:


> The universe is full for "voids", since matter clumps together forming "filaments".
> 
> The matter in our universe appears to form a web like structure.
> 
> All the purple/pink/yellow areas below are billions of galaxies, with vast areas with no matter in between.


So beautiful.



arnie said:


> Asteroid that almost hit earth. It will try again in 2032


Wow...

This thread is interesting!


----------



## arnie

*Live moving map of Earth's wind:*
http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=-69.41,58.13,428

Screenshot:


----------



## GiftofGABA

Russia is bigger than Pluto


----------



## One Man Band

I used to hold the world record for youngest person in the world...


----------



## GiftofGABA

Saudi Arabia imports camels from Australia


----------



## TenEyck

InDeathIsLife said:


> Chuck Norris can strangle you with a wireless phone.
> Chuck Norris can slam an already shut door.
> Let's say you're in a room containing 252 objects, Chuck Norris can kill you with every single objects including the room.
> Chuck Norris can make you live a mad 15 minutes in 8 minutes.
> Nikola Tesla's death ray was actually made out of Chuck Norris' fluid particles that he put to good use.
> Chuck Norris once uppercutted a horse and accidentaly gave birth to what we know today as giraffes.
> Chuck Norris once finished Pokemon Red without any pokemon, Chuck doesn't need nobody.
> Chuck Norris already counted to infinity, twice.
> Physicians already found the cure to cancer which are Chuck Norris' tears... Too bad he never cried.
> Jesus Fried can walk on water, as Chuck Norris can walk on Jesus.
> When we were young, some of us would wear superman PJs when going to bed. When superman would go to bed he would wear Chuck Norris PJs.
> God has a Chuck Norris poster in his bedroom.
> When we were young, we used to ask our parents' permission for anything. When they answered you no, it wasn't necessarly to piss you off. It simply was because they had to ask Chuck Norris permission first. Nobody wants to **** with Chuck's authority.
> Chuck Norris has beaten every record, ever. Proof is they're still injured from it.
> If you have 5$ and Chuck Norris has 5$, then by default he's richer than you.


do you know why theres all these chuck norris jpke but none about Bruce Lee? Brucie Lee is no joke


----------



## TenEyck

there is a species of penguin the Adelie penguin where the females perform sexual favor for nesting material basicaly penguin prostitution (there is rarely any GTA style violence involved after the act)


----------



## Milco

The sum over n, from 1 to infinity, equals -1/12th.
That is: 1 + 2 + 3 + 4 + 5 + 6 + ... = -1/12

[SPOILER=Video explanation] 



[/SPOILER]


----------



## diamondheart89

TenEyck said:


> do you know why theres all these chuck norris jpke but none about Bruce Lee? Bruce Lee is no joke


:rofl

Word.


----------



## arnie

Milco said:


> The sum over n, from 1 to infinity, equals -1/12th.
> That is: 1 + 2 + 3 + 4 + 5 + 6 + ... = -1/12
> 
> [SPOILER=Video explanation]
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]


This is *Not* the common answer to that series. The common answer is infinity.

What you're referring to is, Ramanujan's bull**** interpretation of that series uses mathematical wizardry to come up with the wrong answer. You can read more about it here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1_+_2_+_3_+_4_+_⋯


----------



## Hermiter

Fish cant see red (not sure if true)

Roswell is the polar opposite of a mountain where demons lived


----------



## arnie

C4 explosive is so stable that it can safely be set on fire and used as cooking fuel.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Kalliber said:


> I'm jesus


that really is a fun fact cause it made me laugh the most out of all the posts on this page


----------



## Kalliber

RenegadeReloaded said:


> that really is a fun fact cause it made me laugh the most out of all the posts on this page


Let's go child, to walk on watah.


----------



## arnie

Denmark and Germany have brothels where you can have sex with animals: :um

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ims-abusers-sex-animals-lifestyle-choice.html

Personally, I think it's a much safer option than visiting a human prostitute and getting an STD. If it's legal to murder an animal and eat it's flesh or force it to plow a field 8 hours a day, then why should this be illegal? As long as the animal isn't suffering (which can be measured), then all of the objections to it are based on trying to impose morals and "ewww that's gross." I think it should be legalized everywhere. New poll time? :teeth


----------



## arnie

The violent crime rate is at the lowest it's ever been in human history:










http://www.nytimes.com/1994/10/23/u...omicide-and-cities-surprises-the-experts.html

http://www.ted.com/talks/steven_pinker_on_the_myth_of_violence.html


----------



## arnie

The spire at the top of the Empire State Building was originally built to anchor blimps.


----------



## Jcgrey

wombat poop is cube shaped


----------



## yellowturtle

Simply washing you hands is better than using hand sanitizer. 
Soap clings to germs, but hand sanitizer poisons everything, including good bacteria, so that your immune system weakens and you become more susceptible to sickness.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

TenEyck said:


> do you know why theres all these chuck norris jpke but none about Bruce Lee? Brucie Lee is no joke


 That's why he's been dead longer than I've been alive.


----------



## DyingBreed

Well E! deemed this to be a fun fact








so there ya go, fun right?


----------



## Jcgrey

no


----------



## arnie

Male giraffes will head butt a female in the bladder until she pees and then tastes the pee to find out if she is ovulating or not. If she is, he then proceeds to mate.

In captivity, female koalas are nearly 3 times more likely to engage in lesbian sex than heterosexual sex with other koalas.


----------



## arnie

It's been proven that nearsightedness (myopia) is caused by lack of exposure to sunlight as a child.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18294691
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20008719


----------



## arnie

Rats have huge balls.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## arnie

Elephants have prehensile penises. They're considered the "fifth leg" because they can lean on them and use them as a "walking stick" in rough terrain and scratch their bellies with them.


----------



## arnie

Actual size of night sky objects if they were brighter:










Full Resolution here: http://i.imgur.com/paS4vuQ.jpg


----------



## arnie

Only 8% of the world's money is physical. The rest is just number on computers.

http://www.howstuffworks.com/currency6.htm


----------



## arnie

Does the earth orbit the sun or does the sun orbit the earth?
.
.
.
.
*Neither!* Both the sun and the earth orbit a point 449 km from the center of the sun! This point is called the Barycenter.










(This "wobble" of the sun is actually how we locate planets orbiting other stars! You can detect the wobble of a foreign star and calculate how large the planet orbiting it should be.)

*Bonus Fact*: The Earth doesn't even orbit where the barycenter currently is. It orbits where it was roughly eight minutes ago. If the sun suddenly vanished, we would continue to our orbit it for another 8 minutes before shooting off on some random tangent because gravity isn't instantaneous - it propagates at roughly the speed of light.

http://christophercrockett.com/astrowow/barycenter/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barycentric_coordinates_(astronomy)

Simulation of how the sun moves due to influence of the planets. Check all the boxes and increase the animation speed bar for maximum derp:
http://astro.unl.edu/classaction/animations/extrasolarplanets/ca_extrasolarplanets_starwobble.html


----------



## arnie

2 square meters of sunlight can melt steel:


----------



## markwalters2

Darvaza, Karakum Desert, Turkmenistan, Gas Crater


----------



## arnie

Alligators can climb fences:


----------



## arnie

Everyday cells in your body turn cancerous, but your immune system takes care of them before they become a problem.
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/272092.php

tl;dr Your body is fighting a never ending war that only stops when you die.


----------



## spacetraveler




----------



## Mysteriousvirgo

Aviation buffs (and anyone who's been curious): 

A Boeing 777 engine, specifically the GE-90 (the largest turbofan ever built), ingests 2 million CFM (cubic feet per minute) of air at takeoff power. And you thought your 175 CFM Delta computer case fan moved a lot of air. 

According to my calculations, it would suck all the air out of a 4,000 square foot house (w/ standard ceiling height) in one second.


----------



## Mysteriousvirgo

A 747 generates the equivalent of 87,000 hp in cruise flight.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## arnie




----------



## Bearyfluffy

23% thought an "MP3″ was a "Star Wars" robot. It is actually an audio file.

15% said they believed "software" is comfortable clothing. Software is a general term for computer programs.

Source: http://time.com/12410/11-of-americans-think-html-is-an-std/


----------



## arnie

Uranium is more common than tin and found all over the earth. It's actually easy to mine. The only hard part is refining it, but that technology is already more than 50 years old. It just takes time and money.

Also, you don't need to be a nuclear super power to build a nuclear weapon. Anyone that manages to steal some refined uranium can build a nuke easily enough and smuggle it into a major city.


----------



## arnie

For the cost of the Iraq war we could have switched the country to run on 100% renewable energy:

http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2013...-could-have-a-100-renewable-power-system.html

or paid for NASA for the next 50 years.

or paid to send everyone in America to college.

:no


----------



## AceEmoKid

Some short blurb I wrote for Chemistry in high school:

Fireworks are more than pretty lights in the sky. Chemistry offers a deeper, more concise explanation behind everything from the fizzling stars of the night sky to the tremendous sonic boom that leaves babies crying and crowds cheering. 

The colors we see in fireworks are produced by heating various metal salts, such as calcium chloride (red color). Each element’s atoms absorb energy, rearranging its electrons from ground energy state to an excited state. Then, the excess energy is released by photons as light of a specific color, depending on which element. The energy is released so fast, the air expands faster than the speed of sound—in other words, we see the colors before hearing a tremendous sonic boom about a second later. After the energy has left the atom, the electrons revert to lower ground state once again. 

Furthermore, the color produced varies from element to element. For instance, strontium and lithium fall into the red/violet spectrum, while copper and chlorine emit blue. The explanation behind this lies in the wavelength: The longer wavelength, or gap between each peak, the less energy the photons carry. The less energy carried, the more the color leans toward the red end of the spectrum, relatively. And, vice versa, the shorter the wavelength, the more energy the photons carry, and thus, the bluer the color.


----------



## MrKappa

arnie said:


> Uranium is more common than tin and found all over the earth. It's actually easy to mine. The only hard part is refining it, but that technology is already more than 50 years old. It just takes time and money.


Saddam Hussien did have weapons of mass destruction...

http://boards.straightdope.com/sdmb/showthread.php?t=276416

A Calutron is what one uses to sift out Uranium.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calutron


----------



## twitchy666

*Do you like the smell*

of your own farts and the sound of 'em?


----------



## arnie

Lesbians have a much higher rate of teen pregnancy than straight women.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2655734/


----------



## arnie

Peeing in the pool creates minute amounts of a chemical warfare agent.

http://arstechnica.com/apple/2014/03/ask-ars-how-much-pee-in-a-pool-would-kill-you/


----------



## arnie

Crows can make tools to reach food. This one had 0 training whatsoever:


----------



## bottleofblues

About 90% of your body isn't human, its mostly bacteria that coexists to support the ecosystem of you. It really is true, I was astonished to learn this just recently.


----------



## bottleofblues

arnie said:


> For the cost of the Iraq war we could have switched the country to run on 100% renewable energy:
> 
> http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2013...-could-have-a-100-renewable-power-system.html
> 
> or paid for NASA for the next 50 years.
> 
> or paid to send everyone in America to college.
> 
> :no


If only we were all a bit wiser with how we spend our money. I heard that during iraq war they lost a few pallets of cash which came to billions it pretty much just vanished into the warzone. That war has been nothing but a catastrophic failure.


----------



## arnie

Not a fact, but theory as to why Neanderthals went extinct:

Neanderthals weren't as successful as **** sapiens because neanderthal women would hunt along with the men, which would mean that they weren't as safe as **** sapien women who would stay home in the cave or whatever.

**** sapiens could continue their genetic line with only 20% of the males surviving because one male can impregnate many women, whereas neanderthals were more limited in their reproduction because a lot of the women were dying from joining the hunt.

tl;dr Gender Equality killed the Neanderthal. 8)

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/05/science/05nean.html?_r=0


----------



## mb47

If sharks swim backwards they will die.


----------



## arnie

A coal power plant puts 100 times more radiation into the air than a nuclear power plant.
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/coal-ash-is-more-radioactive-than-nuclear-waste/


----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

All of the land in the world wasn't even claimed into countries until 100 years ago. Before then there were vast stretches of unihabited lands and nomadic peoples. Think about that for a second. Our world is very very new and we are living at the very beginning.


----------



## therealbleach

arnie said:


> All of the land in the world wasn't even claimed into countries until 100 years ago. Before then there were vast stretches of unihabited lands and nomadic peoples. Think about that for a second. Our world is very very new and we are living at the very beginning.


pastoralism and nomadism aren't exactly the same thing.
either way it is clear that an important facet of human life has been lost. No wonder depression, social anxiety, autism and a host of other mental diseases continue to rise.


----------



## therealbleach

arnie said:


> Asteroid that almost hit earth.
> 
> It will try again in 2032


 how big is it?


----------



## therealbleach

arnie said:


> In 1859, there was a solar flare so massive that you could read a newspaper at night. Telegraph lines gave shocks to their operators and could continue to operate without power.
> 
> http://greekgeek.hubpages.com/hub/massive-solar-flare-1859
> 
> If such an event happens again today, it will destroy the electric grid for the entire country and it will take months to restore power to everyone.


that's so cool. I hope it happens again soon so all you social phobics are forced to survive without the internet for a few months.


----------



## Ladysoul

There is 10 million of your cells in 1 drop of blood!


----------



## Farideh

Ha well apparently when a cockroach touches a human being, it runs to safety and cleans itself. So cockroaches think us human beings are filthy.


----------



## arnie

*Snakes can fly:*









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrysopelea


----------



## Farideh

So anacondas can fly too? That would basically be death right there.


----------



## arnie

Television is a lie:


----------



## arnie

Light itself exerts a gravitational pull on the earth.


----------



## arnie

Why is the sky dark at night? If you stand in the middle of a forest, you will see trees in every direction. But, if you look at the night sky, you see darkness between the stars.






tl;dw We are limited to how far we can see by the age of the universe. The light from further stars has not yet reached us yet. The far light we can see has been redshifted so much that it's now infrared.

This is what the sky looks like at different wavelengths:

http://cseligman.com/text/galaxies/universepix.htm


----------



## MrKappa

arnie said:


> Television is a lie:


I bet you never knew they were actors either. ;D


----------



## arnie

All of the water on the planet was dinosaur pee at one point.

http://what-if.xkcd.com/74/


----------



## Putin

If you brought a piece of the sun the size of the head of a needle down to earth, it would have enough power to destroy all life within a 50 mile radius.


----------



## arnie

Putin said:


> If you brought a piece of the sun the size of the head of a needle down to earth, it would have enough power to destroy all life within a 50 mile radius.


Citation Needed.


----------



## Putin

arnie said:


> Citation Needed.


"The Sun is so hot at its center that a piece of it the size of a pinhead could kill someone 160 km (100 miles) away."


----------



## MrKappa

^If that is true, then how come sun spots, which are glimpses of the "center" of the sun, dark and cold?


----------



## Xaelphorious

A duck's penis is shaped like a corkscrew.


----------



## arnie

Using carbon dating it has been proven that there were no camels in the middle east until the 10th century B.C.

They appear in the bible well before that.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/11/science/camels-had-no-business-in-genesis.html


----------



## RobAlister

The German word for noodle is nudel. N_u_del.


----------



## MrKappa

There is a 1,200 year old telephone in the Smithsonians collection...

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/ist/?...one-in-the-smithsonian-collections-180947641/



> The gourd-and-twine device, created 1,200 to 1,400 years ago, remains tantalizingly functional-and too fragile to test out. "This is unique," NMAI curator Ramiro Matos, an anthropologist and archaeologist who specializes in the study of the central Andes, tells me. "Only one was ever discovered. It comes from the consciousness of an indigenous society with no written language."


----------



## coldmorning

arnie said:


>


If you were to show insects by weight on this, they would dwarf all the mammals combined.


----------



## MrKappa

Lester87 said:


> The sun at it's core is 15 million degree Celsius, if you were standing 100 miles or 160 km from just a pinhead of that much heat it would still be around 750 degrees. The heat is inversely proportional to the square of the distance traveled.


The atmosphere of the sun is 500 km thick, called the photo-sphere it is 5,500 degrees Celsius

https://solarsystem.nasa.gov/planets/profile.cfm?Object=Sun&Display=OverviewLong.



> The temperature of the photosphere is about 5,500 degrees Celsius.


500km above the surface of the Sun (Corona) it is hotter than the center of the sun, reaching 20 million degrees Celsius.

http://scienceline.ucsb.edu/getkey.php?key=515



> However, there are occasionally highly active parts of the corona called solar flares where temperatures can go above 20 million degrees Celsius.


On average though, it is only 2 to 4 million degrees. At least 400x hotter than the atmosphere. Doubling every 100km or so. (I don't know the gradient)



> the corona is at something like 2 to 4 million degrees


It is 695,500 kilometers to the center of the Sun.

The Sun Spots are only roughly 2726-4226 C.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunspot



> Although they are at temperatures of roughly 3,000-4,500 K


Personally I think the center of the Sun is much cooler than people believe.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

:idea bruce wayne is batman. *lmao*


----------



## HelpfulHero

aluminum was once the most expensive metal in the world

http://www.mnh.si.edu/earth/text/3_3_2_2.html


----------



## Milco

Lester87 said:


> The sun at it's core is 15 million degree Celsius, if you were standing 100 miles or 160 km from just a pinhead of that much heat it would still be around 750 degrees. The heat is inversely proportional to the square of the distance traveled.


It really depends what properties we imagine it to have in the theoretical example. But if we just consider the heat from the object, it's negligible.

Even at 15 million degrees, the pinhead would still only have about 180 megajoule worth of energy.
Even assuming the heat spreads completely evenly in the 160 km radius cylinder, and even assuming the cone is only 1 km high, the total volume and the total mass of the air contained completely dwarf the energy in the pinhead, so it could only raise the temperature with about 1.74*10^-9 °C.

To have the energy in that pinhead increase temperature by even 1°C, the volume of the air would need to be about what can be contained in a standard European football field and 20 metres up.
That is assuming my calculations are correct (which they very well may not be ) and assuming the pinhead just releases it's energy as heat steadily, without exploding in a nuclear reaction.


----------



## arnie

These countries have less people than the number of "likes" for Shakira on Facebook:


----------



## arnie

The great red spot on Jupiter is shrinking and predicted to disappear within a generation.

http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/05/great-red-spot-not-doing-so-great/


----------



## arnie

Castration prevents hair loss.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castration#Medical_consequences


----------



## Ywasi

0.01% of the human population has their organs mirrored.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Situs_inversus


----------



## arnie

If the moon orbited the earth at the same distance as the ISS (international space station):






Banana version:






What the earth and the moon actually look like (to scale):


----------



## arnie

What would happen if your town got nuked? How far away would you have to be to be safe? Find out:

http://nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/?...&lat=35.3848841&lng=-77.9927651&hob_ft=0&zm=7

Interestingly enough, with modern bombs the radiation won't kill you. If you're close enough to be irradiated, then you would just get torn apart by the blast damage or thermal forces anyway.


----------



## arnie

No Fap is dangerous! Men who ejaculate more than five times a week are a third less likely to develop prostate cancer later in life.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/3072021.stm?session=03APZvaqCyUM6F23Nbi1PmoLvf


----------



## arnie

Brain-eating amoeba exist and you contract them from swimming in lakes or tainted tap water. They live in the U.S. and U.K.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naegleria_fowleri


----------



## arnie

A marshmallow dropped onto a neutron star would release the energy of a 1000 hydrogen bombs.

https://heasarc.gsfc.nasa.gov/docs/xte/xhp_glance.html


----------



## arnie

The entire country of Monaco is half the size of central park.










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monaco


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Ywasi said:


> 0.01% of the human population has their organs mirrored.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Situs_inversus


I have Situs inversus.


----------



## arnie

Human vs. Dolphin brain:










(The human brain is on the left  )


----------



## scooby

Dogs prefer to poop in alignment with the North-South magnetic axis.

http://www.smh.com.au/environment/a...-while-pooping-study-says-20140110-30la3.html


----------



## SummerRae

scooby said:


> Dogs prefer to poop in alignment with the North-South magnetic axis.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/environment/a...-while-pooping-study-says-20140110-30la3.html


i dunno, my dog walks around when she poops.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There are certain areas of the southern ocean in which the closest human beings are those upon the international space station


----------



## arnie

Frogs can't swallow food so instead they force their eyes back inside their skull to push the food down.


----------



## arnie

Mt. Olympus on mars is the size of France:


----------



## arnie

Trees can get cancer too. The resulting wood is called burl and is highly sought after for wood working.


----------



## Keenaz

Stars. Just actually think about what a star is. Just massive life factories. Huge clouds of hydrogen gas are forced together by gravity, the more hydrogen you have, the more tightly gravity binds it together. Eventually the hydrogen atoms get so tightly squished together and so hot that they fuse into helium. This process continues fusing helium into carbon, neon, oxygen, nitrogen and so on creating heavier and heavier elements until it reaches iron, at which point fusion stops. Then gravity takes over, the stars heavy core collapses in on itself creating a massive supernovae explosion, which spews its guts out into space and time, and fuses iron into even heavier elements. From this massive cloud of stellar guts, come you, the planets, and every other little thing you see around you today. I think that pretty god damned fascinating, don't you?


----------



## arnie

Bears have been observed giving oral sex:

http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slat...the_first_descriptive_report_of_fellatio.html

:um


----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

Due to effective use of protection, Legal Prostitutes in Australia have a lower rate of STD/STI's than teenage girls aged 14 to 19.

http://www.afao.org.au/__data/asset...ex_Workers_-A-_Barrier-to_-Prevention.pdf.pdf


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## arnie

The universe is mostly empty. If we took a grain of sand and placed it inside a vast cathedral, that cathedral will be more filled with sand than the universe is with stars.


----------



## orsomething

leatherback turtles have spiked mouths, and the spikes extend down their esophagus


----------



## arnie

There's a lizard sex satellite floating above the earth and Russia has lost control of it:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...ce-and-russia-no-longer-has-it-under-control/


----------



## arnie

Most of the solid food you eat doesn't ultimately leave your body as poop. Instead you exhale it as carbon dioxide. Poop is mostly dead bacteria and other indigestible matter.

http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/203293/feces


----------



## arnie

Plants growing in soil don't get their mass from the soil. They get it from the air! (as carbon dioxide)


----------



## nullptr

Rainclouds used to form in boeing's plant.

http://www.futureofflight.org/fof_Boeing.html


----------



## factmonger

The Vatican Bank is the only bank in the world that allows ATM users to select Latin to perform transactions. Pretty nifty.


----------



## arnie

The average human can produce 1.2 horsepower.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horsepower#History_of_the_unit


----------



## RelinquishedHell

arnie said:


> Brain-eating amoeba exist and you contract them from swimming in lakes or tainted tap water. They live in the U.S. and U.K.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naegleria_fowleri


A boy in a town near me was killed by this amoeba a few years ago from swimming in a local lake.

http://articles.latimes.com/2008/aug/06/local/me-amoeba6


----------



## millenniumman75

RelinquishedHell said:


> A boy in a town near me was killed by this amoeba a few years ago from swimming in a local lake.
> 
> http://articles.latimes.com/2008/aug/06/local/me-amoeba6


 I don't want to know what the brain would look like after being amoebaed.

uke


----------



## RelinquishedHell

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't want to know what the brain would look like after being amoebaed.
> 
> uke


Massive hemorrhaging due these organisms feeding on your brain matter. Enjoy that glass of tap water


----------



## arnie

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't want to know what the brain would look like after being amoebaed.
> 
> uke


This is what the amoeba looks like:


----------



## millenniumman75

RelinquishedHell said:


> Massive hemorrhaging due these organisms feeding on your brain matter. Enjoy that glass of tap water


I thought it would turn the brain to mush, like the thing in the pic.



arnie said:


> This is what the amoeba looks like:


 I don't know - we don't have the same issue as California. Our summer over here has been overrained and cooler than normal. It wasn't until recently that we got dry and that's typical for August. We do have freshwater, but again, it's not that warm.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

arnie said:


> This is what the amoeba looks like:


----------



## RelinquishedHell

You can die from not sleeping.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fatal_familial_insomnia


----------



## arnie

This erotic novel, featuring a bear having sex with a woman, won Canada's highest literary award:



http://imgur.com/uf3YE


/srs


----------



## arnie

LSD is an effective treatment for alcoholism.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/03/120308224524.htm


----------



## ugh1979

arnie said:


> LSD is an effective treatment for alcoholism.
> 
> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/03/120308224524.htm


Indeed. Responsible/guided LSD use can be a treatment for various mental issues.


----------



## arnie

If you take all the molecules in a teaspoon of water and lined them up end to end in a single file line, they would stretch a staggering ~30 billion miles.

http://www.theguardian.com/science/occams-corner/2013/may/04/1


----------



## arnie

The last time the chicago cubs won a world series, the ottoman empire still existed.


----------



## arnie

Cleopatra lived closer in time to today than she was to the building of the pyramids.
The T-Rex was closer in time to today than it was to Stegosauruses.
1990 is closer to the moon landing than it is to today.


----------



## arnie

When getting a Kidney transplant, removing the original Kidneys is deemed too invasive so they stuff the extra Kidney in your lower stomach


----------



## arnie

What the solar system actually looks like (to scale):

http://joshworth.com/dev/pixelspace/pixelspace_solarsystem.html

Click the link above and hold the right arrow key to scroll.


----------



## coldmorning

arnie said:


> Cleopatra lived closer in time to today than she was to the building of the pyramids.
> The T-Rex was closer in time to today than it was to Stegosauruses.
> 1990 is closer to the moon landing than it is to today.


Chimpanzees are genetically closer to human beings than they are to monkeys.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## arnie

"Binary" and base 10 mean the same thing.


----------



## BreakMyFall

arnie said:


> This erotic novel, featuring a bear having sex with a woman, won Canada's highest literary award:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/uf3YE
> 
> 
> /srs


why?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My neighbour told me the other day that our eyes are the only part of us that are the same size from our birth to our death. It's that's true it's an interesting fact


----------



## Gamaur

There are 5-10 times more stars in the known universe than grains of sand on every beach in the world.

http://www.universetoday.com/106725/are-there-more-grains-of-sand-than-stars/


----------



## TenYears

The strongest muscle in proportion to its size in the human body is the tongue :b


----------



## arnie

The actress who played 11-year old moaning myrtle in Harry potter:










Was 40 years old.

http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Shirley_Henderson


----------



## Milco

arnie said:


> "Binary" and base 10 mean the same thing.


In what way?


----------



## arnie

@Milco

Think about it...


----------



## Milco

arnie said:


> @*Milco*
> 
> Think about it...


I can come up with a way where it _can_ mean the same thing, but not one where it necessarily does. And they way it can mean it is trivial, as that'd be the case for any base :b


----------



## arnie

Religious websites are much more likely to give you malware than porn sites:










http://www.techhive.com/article/254...re_than_porn_sites_security_firm_reports.html


----------



## Ladysoul

Not sure if this is a fun fact, but it is very real.

There are over 100 million brAIN CELLS in your digestion. Your gut really does hold the key to better brain health, brings a sence of reality to 'you are what you eat'

Paleo 4 lyf


----------



## arnie

You are in the orange area:


----------



## arnie

If land was divided like wealth in this country:


----------



## arnie

Tallest buildings in the world only 130 years ago.


----------



## arnie

Amateur household chemistry: Have Fun!


----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

Honey makes an excellent bandaid:

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/scien...ind-honeys-eternal-shelf-life-1218690/?no-ist


----------



## arnie

How mortality has changed:


----------



## arnie

What humanity could have accomplished with the cumulative hours we have spent watching "Gangnam style" on youtube:


----------



## arnie

Google can compare apples and oranges:

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=apples+vs+oranges&spell=1


----------



## CharmedOne

If you've ever taken your dog for a walk and watched him circle around and around before doing his business, discovermagazine.com says there's a scientific reason why.

Scientists now say it isn't random: dogs actually align themselves with the Earth's magnetic field before dropping a doody.

An ability to sense the orientation of the Earth's magnetic field has been detected in migratory animals such as birds, whales and bees. They are thought to use it for navigation. But this study is the first to find such "magnetosensitivity" in dogs. The researchers spent two years gathering the necessary data (i.e., watching 5,582 pee breaks and 1,893 defecation stops) in Germany and the Czech Republic. After ruling out the influence of wind, time of day, and sun angle, the researchers found that the only factor that played a role in determining how and where the dogs popped a squat was the Earth's magnetic field.

When the field was stable, dogs preferred to squat along the North-South axis and actively avoided the East-West axis. That's without the influence of leashes, fire hydrants or fences.

The researchers don't know if the 70 dogs in the study actually "felt" the magnetic pull, according to the paper published in Frontiers in Zoology. But the scientists base their conclusion on the fact that during periods of instability in the Earth's magnetic field, when the sun's magnetic field and solar winds vary its orientation, the dogs no longer showed a preference for the North-South axis.


----------



## arnie

Only female polar bears can be tracked using radio collars. Male polar bears have necks wider than their heads, and the collars simply fall off.

http://www.pbs.org/wnet/nature/epis...-arctic-wanderers/polar-bear-fact-sheet/7053/


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## arnie

Spending on Nuclear Weapons Research has hit an all time high under the Obama administration:










Just what you would expect from a winner of the Nobel Peace Prize. :yes

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/22/u...n-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=1


----------



## coeur_brise

Platypuses are part mammal and part reptile thus making it the strangest creature ever:
http://www.livescience.com/7488-world-strangest-creature-part-mammal-part-reptile.html

"The platypus is a very ancient offshoot of the mammal tree, so it was 166 million years ago that we last shared a common ancestor with platypuses," said study team member Jenny Graves, head of the Comparative Genomics Group at the Australian National University. "And that puts them somewhere between mammals and reptiles, because they still maintain quite a lot of reptilian characteristics that we've lost, for instance they still lay eggs."


----------



## arnie

In 1883, there was an explosion so loud it could be heard 1300 miles away. The pressure wave circled the earth 4 times before our instruments could no longer detect it.

http://nautil.us/blog/the-sound-so-loud-that-it-circled-the-earth-four-times


----------



## coldmorning

The red spot you see in pictures of Jupiter is actually a massive storm that has been spinning for at least 300 years. It is wider than the earth and reaches wind speeds of over 400 mph (a category 5 hurricane on earth is around 150 mph, by contrast).


----------



## arnie

The Earth's magnetic field is weakening at a rate of 5% per decade and is expected to flip within a couple hundred years. In the meantime, the earth will be bombarded with deadly radiation from the sun. 8)

http://www.scientificamerican.com/a...field-flip-could-happen-sooner-than-expected/


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## arnie

Don't eat with fat people. The larger your friends, the larger your appetite: A new Cornell University study found that the body type of your dining partner, or that of those dining nearby, may actually influence how much you serve yourself and how much you eat.

http://foodpsychology.cornell.edu/op/the_fat_suit_study


----------



## coeur_brise

Not really a fact fact. But this is a pic of the Solvay Conference in 1927 featuring many of the world's physicists, at the time. (i.e. bunch of geniuses in one pic) Most of the names you'll have heard in the field of physics and chemistry. 








Top row: sixth from the left - Erwin Shrodinger, third from right -Werner Heisenberg
Second row: Niels Bohr far right
Bottom row: 2nd left -Max Planck, 3rd left -Marie Curie, Albert Einstein in the middle.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solvay_Conference#First_Conference


----------



## arnie

*Just how "natural" is your food, really?
*


----------



## VictimEternal

Did you know Hitler killed most "concentratitees" after the 1944 and after their defeat in the battle of bulge? some historians say it was to please anti-semitic americans


----------



## arnie

Blind people have 4 times as many nightmares as sighted people.

http://sciencenordic.com/blind-people-have-four-times-more-nightmares-sighted-people


----------



## AussiePea

I wonder what blind people from birth actually perceive the world.


----------



## coldmorning

A Galactic year is the time it takes for the sun to revolve around the center of the Milky Way galaxy. There have only been about 20 galactic years since the sun and earth formed (approx 225 million regular years in a galactic year).


----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

In Quebec, women it is illegal for a woman to take her husbands last name after marriage. If you get married in another province of Canada, they will refuse to recognize your last name no matter how long you have been using it.


----------



## Anxietype

In Australia a pig stole 18 beers from campers, got drunk and started a fight with a cow.


----------



## 8888

The reason why old books have such a distinct smell is because hundreds of organic compounds in the pages break down over time and release chemicals that smell like almond, vanilla, and grass.

from funfactz.com


----------



## P1e2

Everyone has a swallowed a spider at least once while sleeping.


----------



## arnie

Feminists used to be against the male condom because "wanted birth control to be exclusively in the hands of women"

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_condoms#Increased_popularity_despite_legal_impediments


----------



## ruthkeith

*Spot the rotten egg!*

Dip the eggs in a bowl with eater twice the height of the eggs. If the egg floats it's rotten and if not, then ready to go to the pan! I learned this from a quick science activity guide while trying to be science-wise with my toddler . Easy tricks but would be helpful for all I guess!


----------



## ruthkeith

P1e2 said:


> Everyone has a swallowed a spider at least once while sleeping.


Not yet! Pleaseeeee...Don't want to..


----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

The sun and all it's planets.

(click for full resolution)


----------



## BAH

H20 is the leading cause of drowning!


----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

There was a thriving City of Ubar 5000 years ago, people would travel from all over. The city became so corrupt and greedy and full of sin, that God decided to smite it. He simply eradicated the city, leaving nothing but a gaping crater.

In reality, the city was built around a bountiful oasis, it's the whole reason the city existed. It turned out the water had been coming from an underground network of Limestone caverns filled with water. As it became drained of water, it lost a lot of structural integrity, and collapsed, swallowing the city in a sinkhole.

So to all observers of 3000 BC, the Earth simply opened up and swallowed the city. Without knowing the science behind it, it would seem like a completely indisputable act of God.

http://articles.latimes.com/1992-02-05/news/mn-1192_1_lost-city


----------



## arnie

The Sun isn't actually hot enough to sustain Nuclear Fusion. Under classical physics, there simply isn't enough energy to overcome the electromagnetic resistance of the protons to force the hydrogen nuclei together to make helium. Instead the particles have to quantum tunnel into each other, which means they randomly pop into existence at just the right spot so that nuclear fusion can happen.

/true story















This random process is extremely inefficient. The sun only burns 1 ten billionth of it's hydrogen atoms every year. The core of the sun only produces heat at about the same rate as a pile of compost (per volume).










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_core#Energy_production

This is one of the reasons fusion power is so difficult to make efficient enough.


----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

*How they stock remote lakes with fish:*


----------



## JustThisGuy

Google: *129 Million* Different Books Have Been Published. For those who have ever wondered how many different books are out there in the world, Google has an answer for you: *129,864,880*, according to Leonid Taycher, a Google software engineer who works on the Google Books project.


----------



## CristianNC

The longest living cells are brain cells that can last an entire lifetime.

Armadillos, opossums, and sloth's spend about 80% of their lives sleeping.

A car traveling at 80 km/h uses half its fuel to overcome wind resistance.


----------



## forgetmylife

space expands faster than the speed of light.

the expansion of space is accelerating and eventually there will be no stars in the night sky.


----------



## BAH

1.7% of the world's water is frozen and therefore unusable


----------



## BlazingLazer

- Yawning is basically your brain's air conditioner.

- No two people on Earth have the exact same voice.


----------



## Catty

Pumice is the only rock that is able to float on water. It also helps gardeners to grow lovely flowers and plants. It's used as a cleaning agent and put in toothpaste. Pumice is a volcanic rock. Pumice is a friend of feet and softens skin. The stone itself is called Fu Hai Shi in Chinese medicine.


----------



## CosmicLow

Everything in this universe tries to be stable.. Even planets and water drops are spherical because sphere is the only geometrical entity that has minimum volume but maximum surface area. i.e for maximum stability.


----------



## thetown

your car can protect you in a lightning strike since it acts like a Faraday Cage.


----------



## kivi

Heroin used to be sold as a children's cough syrup
http://knowledgenuts.com/2014/01/08/heroin-used-to-be-sold-as-a-childrens-cough-syrup/


----------



## thevenacava

The DNA molecules in bacteria are circular, unlike those of humans (and other eukaryotes), which are straight.


----------



## typemismatch

There are more fish in the sea than men :yes


----------



## Lizzie Lee

millenniumman75 said:


> Girls don't flatulate; they whisper in their panties.


Aren't you supposed to quote a source on this?


----------



## millenniumman75

Lizzie Lee said:


> Aren't you supposed to quote a source on this?


 Credible source:


----------



## Bonfiya

Nice.
More on Aerogel..


----------



## 8888




----------



## kivi

The Millennium Prize Problems are seven problems in mathematics that were stated by the Clay Mathematics Institute in 2000. As of October 2014, six of the problems remain unsolved. A correct solution to any of the problems results in a US $1,000,000 prize (sometimes called a Millennium Prize) being awarded by the institute.

http://www.claymath.org/millennium-problems/millennium-prize-problems
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millennium_Prize_Problems


----------



## BAH

Pure water (solely hydrogen and oxygen atoms) has a neutral pH of 7, which is neither acidic nor basic.


----------



## SouthWest

Supermassive black holes have a lower density than stellar black holes. They can also have a lower density than air.

Also, when you double the radius of a black hole it doubles its mass, not 8x like you would expect in three dimensional space.


----------



## roats44862

The UK television show named "QI" stands for 'Quite Interesting'


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## BAH

...


----------



## JustThisGuy

Be sure to watch it past the first/main segment, it gets cooler. Love VSauce, VSauce2 (especially "Mind Blown") and VSauce3. Great channels.


----------



## BAH

Blah


----------



## Ressurection

Jellyfish are the only animal known to technically live forever as long as they don't get killed. They will continuously and forever keep reverting back to a polyp.


----------



## 8888

^only certain jellyfish though. I found an interesting article with a video on it
http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/28/world/asia/can-immortal-jellyfish-unlock-everlasting-life/


----------



## WillYouStopDave

*Fun farts*

Why do some farts tickle?


----------



## coeur_brise

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why do some farts tickle?


Can't say I've ever experienced that. :sus :lol

Not really a fact fact, but it occurred to me that if an asteroid was going to hit earth, scientists and NASA'd be on that **** tracking its trajectory and everything, giving enough time for everyone to freak out and accept the inevitable.. Ah... science.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

coeur_brise said:


> Can't say I've ever experienced that. :sus :lol


 You're still relatively young. Just wait. Weird things start happening when you get older. My ears are growing beards.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Thought this short vid was interesting. Explains some of the people on here, with their moods, conspiracy theories, and other things.


----------



## JustThisGuy

First full moon on Christmas since 1977. Anyone under 38, this'll be your first full moon X-Mas.


----------



## BAH

The total amount of water on the earth is about 326 million cubic miles of water


----------



## CosmicLow

Unlike all other planets which spin on their axis, URANUS apparently rolls from North to South!


----------



## SouthWest

I saw this on the Tested channel on Youtube: there is NASA mission called GRACE that has twin satellites with instruments so sensitive they can detect the gravity of a single drop of water in the earth from orbit! It's mission is to study the Earth's natural phenomena such as climate and geology - I find it incredible such a thing has been above the Earth for over a decade and I have only recently heard about it.


----------



## BAH

This is an interesting fact


----------



## Kevin001

The average person sleeps 1/3 of their life away.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

All women are bi or lesbians.


----------



## user2017

The oldest person in history was Jeanne Calment, who reached an age of 122 years and 164 days, although she smoked for her entire life, drank port wine and consumed a lot of chocolate.


----------



## BAH

The world ended in 1055


----------



## JustThisGuy

Amon said:


> The world ended in 1055


----------

